# ebay store questions...



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

I am planning on subscribing an ebay store for my t biz. (Anchor store)

i am wondering if we can create our own page there using HTML? i understand that the first picture in every listing is free. but what if we add more picz using the html format, will that cost extra?

any word of advice on starting an ebay store will be greatly appreciated


----------



## oldsaltsailor (Nov 9, 2007)

Be very careful and be sure your read all the ebay do's and dont's and whatcha can and can't do.
Also check what your expenses against your projected sales. Lots of competition. Visit Auctiva cause you can get lots of freebies , ex pictures, ebay listing program(free) etc
Ron...


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

oldsaltsailor said:


> Be very careful and be sure your read all the ebay do's and dont's and whatcha can and can't do.
> Also check what your expenses against your projected sales. Lots of competition. Visit Auctiva cause you can get lots of freebies , ex pictures, ebay listing program(free) etc
> Ron...


thankx ron... ive done all that but inorder to find out real expenses i need to know about the graphics on my ebay templates... if they will cost more...?


----------



## oldsaltsailor (Nov 9, 2007)

Visit FREE eBay Auction Management, Auction Templates, Auction Tools, and Unlimited Image Hosting and sign up with them it's free. They have hundreds of free templates that you may use and they also have a free store that ties in with ebay,. Sort of like ebay's store and many templates to use with that store and pictures are free.

Ron


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

oldsaltsailor said:


> Visit FREE eBay Auction Management, Auction Templates, Auction Tools, and Unlimited Image Hosting and sign up with them it's free. They have hundreds of free templates that you may use and they also have a free store that ties in with ebay,. Sort of like ebay's store and many templates to use with that store and pictures are free.
> 
> Ron


 interesting... very intresting... thankx Ron


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

I've been a ebay seller for 6+ years now & I was just promoted to Power Seller. 

I agree totally, Auctiva is a great (& free) service when it comes to picture hosting & templates. Another site that is also helpful Zoicks.com - Helpful Links, Hints, Tips and Tricks for eBay Buyers and Sellers 

My only question to you is why would you want to start with an anchor store? Ebay is offering a 30-day free trial offer through the end of July, but is only good on Basic or Premium to first time subscribers. You can read about it at What's an eBay Store & eBay Stores FAQ

Oh, and yes, you can always design your own pages in html. They are a bit picky about some java scripts, but you can always tweek them to work as you can see by my About Me page... eBay View About Me for debz1959


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeh i will use the free trail for a month, see how things work out in it...

but an anchor store gives us the maximum exposure. i have studied alot of successful ebay stores (for t-shirt category) and after working out an average cost/revenue, i have planned to use anchor store. The $300 cost for a store is a minor issue anyway... the most important issue to me is a cost per picture for my inventory. 
i am aware that 1 picture will cost me 3 cents. but what i want to know is, when we r designing a customized web-page using HTML or wutever, will those images cost me anything?

for example, if u look at the link below, is this person paying extra for other graphics that he is using in his customized page... i.e. the size chart, the shirt etc...

2X T-SHIRT Funny Marijuana Pot Weed Cannabis H*A*S*H - eBay (item 160232344440 end time May-20-08 17:39:31 PDT)


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

No, he is pulling the image from his website.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Because he is "hosting" his own images, and is embedding them on his pages via HTML, he is still paying more for those images by having to host them. I believe there are free hosting sites you can use to offset this charge. I believe you can embed as many images in the body of your item as you want without paying any additional fees to ebay.


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

stuffnthingz said:


> Because he is "hosting" his own images, and is embedding them on his pages via HTML, he is still paying more for those images by having to host them. I believe there are free hosting sites you can use to offset this charge. I believe you can embed as many images in the body of your item as you want without paying any additional fees to ebay.


so basically he is paying the hosting website? and if i use a website like Auctiva which allows free image hosting... i wudnt have to pay ebay...?

thankx everyone... my main concern has been solved!


----------

